# Ok to remove heat lamp?



## mwhisman (Apr 29, 2014)

I have just gotten into raising chicks and am well on my way with my first flock.

I have 8 ( isa browns, leghorns, 2 unknown at this time) chicks and they are 4-5 weeks old and are in their coop with 2 ducks I bought at the same time ( daughter saw the ducks so I was talked into the ducks). The temps are going from 60- 75 during the day to 40- 55 at night.

When I checked on them today the ducks appeared to be panting and the chicks appeared to be happy and playful.

With the outdoor temps where the are is it ok to remove the heat lamp? Are the ducks overheating?

I should mention that the coop is in direct sunlight and it is by my best estimate 75-80 degrees in there when I last checked.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i would only turn the heatlamp off at night

also you want it in 1 end of the coop

so there is a cool end & a warm end in there

good luck

piglett


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I moved mine out to the back porch it is closed in, however I put the brooder lamp on top of the big cage so they can get heat. But during the day it is hot so I shut it off. Today it got up to 94 on the closed in back porch. But at night I turn it on so they have 1 side that is warm at night time. My chicks are only a week old. But they love it.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> I moved mine out to the back porch it is closed in, however I put the brooder lamp on top of the big cage so they can get heat. But during the day it is hot so I shut it off. Today it got up to 94 on the closed in back porch. But at night I turn it on so they have 1 side that is warm at night time. My chicks are only a week old. But they love it.


it also depends on how many you have

we have 30 in a pen out back

they don't need heat anymore because there are so many of them

if i only had a few i would keep the lamp till week 8


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

yeah I have 24 now, the little weak one died the other day. When we have just a few in the house we normally keep the lamp on them until they are about 6 weeks old. But this many, they are ok being on the back porch and shutting it off for awhile during the day.


----------

